# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال دیپلم مجدد

## ali.rainy

با سلام و احترام 
بنده در خرداد سال 88 سال سوم متوسطه و در خرداد سال 89 پيش دانشگاهي  را در رشته رياضي و فيزيك به پايان رساندم. اكنون قصد شركت در ازمون سراسري در گروه تجربي رادارم.
1- ايا اگر اقدام به اخذ ديپلم مجدد بنمايم با توجه به تاثير نمرات پيش  دانشگاهي نيازي به گذراندن دوره پيش دانشگاه دارم.اگر اين دوره را نگذارن  امكان ثبت نام وجود دارد و متاثير معدل اين دوره چگونه خواهد بود؟
2 - ايا براي شركت در گروه ازمايشي تجربي با دپيلم تجربي حتما بايد پيش  دانشگاهي تجربي را هم طي كرد يا پيش رياضي و فيزيك هم مي توان كنكور داد و  وارد دانشگاه شد. با تشكر%

----------


## Janvaljan

> با سلام و احترام 
> بنده در خرداد سال 88 سال سوم متوسطه و در خرداد سال 89 پيش دانشگاهي  را در رشته رياضي و فيزيك به پايان رساندم. اكنون قصد شركت در ازمون سراسري در گروه تجربي رادارم.
> 1- ايا اگر اقدام به اخذ ديپلم مجدد بنمايم با توجه به تاثير نمرات پيش  دانشگاهي نيازي به گذراندن دوره پيش دانشگاه دارم.اگر اين دوره را نگذارن  امكان ثبت نام وجود دارد و متاثير معدل اين دوره چگونه خواهد بود؟
> 2 - ايا براي شركت در گروه ازمايشي تجربي با دپيلم تجربي حتما بايد پيش  دانشگاهي تجربي را هم طي كرد يا پيش رياضي و فيزيك هم مي توان كنكور داد و  وارد دانشگاه شد. با تشكر%


-امسال که نیازی به گرفتن پیش مطابق نبود-

-فقط معدلهای پیش دانشگاهی بعد از سال 1390 تاثیر داده میشه ، پس معدل پیش شما اصلاً 
تاثیری نداره نه امسال و نه سال های اتی.

- با توجه به قانون امسال باید حتماً دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیری.

- با دیپلم مجدد تجربی و پیش ریاضی هم میشه کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد و مشکلی نداره.

نکته اخر :  قوانین این کشور به صورت ناگهانی و دفعی تصویب میشه. یعنی سال دیگه میان تو 

دفترچه  مینویسن اصلاً کسی حق استفاده از دیپلم مجددش برای کنکور نداره یا شاید بیان 

بنویسن باید پیش دانشگاهیتم مطابق باشه خلاصه هر لحظه قوانین میتونه تغییر کنه پس شما اقدامات 

لازم رو انجام بده ولی فکر نکن دیگه الان همه چی حله.... باید وایستی تا دفترچه کنکور سال دیگه 

بیاد ببینی چه آشی باز برات میپزن همه چی اون روز معلوم میشه.

دفتر چه کنکور امسال که حال خیلی از دیپلم مجددیها رو گرفت و خیلی به بچه های تجربی ظلم کردن.

----------

